# Hi new and a question or two



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

HI! I have a question, but first a little background info on me;
I have one cat of my own, almost 3 yr old male Maui
I have one foster cat Diva
I am in the middle of trapping, vetting and rehabilitating 5 kittens and 2 moms. I understand the work involved. All cats I catch have spots in my rescue, they will be FULLY vetted, vacc., speutered, my friend and I have foster duties.
There is also an injured male cat I want to catch.
So FIP is airborne right? Even with fosters my own cat could catch this, the good outweighs the bad. With these feral cats, is the risk greater? If the disease is airborne, they (my own cats) could catch it even if an infected animal was secluded to one room right? My rescue does not test for diseases unfortunately. I'm looking more into that.
I am mostly worried about the injured male Scar. The neighbourhood kids call him that. His ears are in such bad shape it looks like he has none, but they are folded over in a weird way. His eyes looked very pink. Hes been out there for over a year at least. I want to catch him as well. I'm sure its ear mites and frostbite that has done this to his ears.


My own cat and my foster are absoloutely 100% UTD on vaccines. The changing clothes thing and washing hands will be done. They (the ferals) will have their own rooms where they can't come into contact with my cats.

I would ask my vet or the rescue, but I was also trying to get some opinions from people who deal with ferals on a regular basis as my rescue does sometimes, but not often. I figured people who do this kind of thing all the time would have some useful information. I'm just worried about airborne diseases, maybe I'm a bit paranoid? But I'd rather be safe than sorry. If anyone has any advice, feel free
I'm here to learn.
Thanks!


----------



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

Also I'm worried about the traps I have...they are very nice, clean, brand-new-looking humane traps from the AC but since I'm trying to catch a couple moms and their babies, I'm worried maybe mom will go into trap, kitten behind her and the baby will get caught when the door shuts. Has anyone ever had this happen? Am I just being overly paranoid again? Thanks alot, I start setting the traps tomorrow.


And 15 views and not one reply? Come on guys I don't bite!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's great what you're trying to do. Unfortunately, I don't really have any answers for you. Sometimes Friday nights and Saturdays are pretty slow for people being online. I'm sure someone will answer you, though.

I borrowed a trap from the Humane Society a couple weeks ago because there was something (big) in my attic. The trap was long enough so that whatever triggered the door wouldn't get caught in the trap, but I understand your concern about the kittens. Because at least on my trap, the closing of the door was pretty darned fast and hard, and if the kittens are following the mom, I'd be worried, too. You're not being overly paranoid at all. I gasped and jumped about a foot off the ground when it was demonstrated.  

In the meantime, welcome to the Forum.  Maybe you could post pictures of Maui and Diva when you have a chance?

I just got my first cat a few months ago, and another one last weekend, and the people here have helped me so much. I know you feel like you're left hanging when no one responds right away, but some of our most active members are in England and other countries, so the time difference is also a factor. 

You'll get a lot of advice and help, believe me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My apologies! You should have received an answer. I check this forum many times daily, but when there is a new post that is normally made obvious by having a color, indicating "new post." Marie was right; weekends are slow, but I should have seen this.  


This article will give you a great deal of help. Taming adults can be discouraging, and sometimes, almost impossible. Cats who are not used to be confined can become panicy indoors. I don't want to discourage you, because many people have tamed adults. It often takes many months and much patience. There are other links at the top of the page, and some successful experiences posted in this forum. A lot depends upon whether they have been associating or at least observing human beings feed them. 

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm

Feline Leukemia is quite contagious. However FIV is usually spread through bites. A cat with FIV could live 5 years or more. Here is a link concerning both:

http://www.metpet.com/Reference/Cats/He ... LV_FIV.htm

I think you have an admirable goal, and I wish you the best of luck. I am sure that some of our regular posters will be back during the week. Until then, I must apologize again for missing this post.


----------



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replys! Well I got one momma, I caught one of her kittens by hand about 2 or 3 days ago. She did have 2 more kittens, but we have only seen the one today(black) and I guess for a couple days he(gray) has been missing. The lady who's backyard he lives in says we will be able to catch the black kitten before 2 days for sure, if not momma will be released after a quick visit to the vet of course. I feel so bad leaving him out there all alone, but the longer hes alone the better chance he'll go for the traps. So mommas hiding in my closet, scared out of her mind worried aboout the baby I'm sure. She is not too bad though. I can't wait for her to get over her fear of me. I shouldn't have let her have the opportuinity to get in my closet, but its too late now. I really hope she remembers to use the litter box!! I did see her laying in it, but I know I might be SOL there. I did have a big dog crate set up for her, but she squeezed out somehow. I'm sure she feels better hiding though. Oh well, one day at a time. The lady who has been feeding her has been calling her Koda.
Once I catch this kitten, I can start trying for the other litter. I REALLY hope we catch him tonight!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish you the best. I'm so glad the kittens allowed you to pick them up. Kittens are much easier to tame.

With the adult, you must be patient, and allow the cat to make all of the first moves, no matter how long this takes. Sitting quietly in a dimly lighted room and reading or talking softly is a start. The food should be far enough away from you to keep the cat from being wary. As the cat becomes less wary, you can move the dish a wee bit closer. This could take weeks or more. You must not grab the cat or make any moves toward it--if it is a true feral. 

Allow the cat to make all the decisions. If you're fortunate, it could come close enough to play with interactive toys or come very close for treats. Even if the cat is sniffing your hand, you must not make a move. Your cue will come after the cat starts rubbing against your hand. Allow the cat to do that until it becomes comfortable. Treats are a great help. 

Eventually, try touching the cat with one finger, and build up to closer contact. This could take months. It depends on how much contact the cat has had with human beings. If it is a stray, it is not a feral cat, and the procedure will be much shorter!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

SyrisIsABully, welcome, and congratulations on your progress with the feral kitties! Good for you for rescuing them. :thumb 

If you want to learn more about FIP, a good site to check out is the Feline Infectious Peritonitis and Coronavirus Web Site. Here's a quick summary:



> Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP) is the leading infectious cause of cat death. FIP occurs when the cat reacts inappropriately to feline coronavirus (FCoV) infection. Most cats simply become infected, shed FCoV for a month or two, mount an immune response, eliminate the virus and live happily ever after...However, for reasons that we don't yet fully understand, instead of clearing FCoV infection, an unfortunate few cats develop FIP.


Coronavirus is usually transmitted through feces and cat litter. There may be some transmission through sneezing in the first few days, but the litter box is far and away the biggest culprit. 

If a FIP mutation happens, it takes place deep inside the cat's tissues and stays there, so FIP can't be passed from cat to cat. However, some strains of coronoavirus are more prone to mutating, and there's a genetic component to cats being susceptible, so if one littermate gets FIP then the other littermates are statistically more likely to get it.

Does that help? Hopefully this is all academic and you'll never have to deal with either illness! Good luck and good health to you and your feral clan. :wink:


----------



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you very much...I have been reading all these recommended sites and have learned quite a few things that have come in handy. Keeping the cage covered with towels, litter box problems, as well as the health concerns I had. We had no luck with the last kitten tonight, have to try again tomorrow morning. Hopefully he will be very hungry by then and fall for the trap. Then I will try for the second litter. It is alot harder than I thought!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you waiting until the litter is hungry? Usually, it's best to skip a meal, set up the trap with camouglage, and hide nearby. You don't want the kittens to panic---from staying in the trap too long.


----------



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

yes he hasn't been fed in about a day as far as I know...I can't leave the trap overnight as no one can be there with it. We are close by but out of sight when it is set. I think we have to camouflage it more, all I used today was a towel!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'll want to make it look like part of the landscape and use a very strong smelling canned cat food to tempt the kittens.


----------

